# Can I bring my parents to live with me in Australia ?



## Syduser (May 23, 2013)

Hello All,

First of all I'd like to express my gratefulness for this forum for helping through my visa processing.

Now, as I am Indian Born Australian Citizen and wife is on PR. I wonder if I can bring my parents (56yrs and 52yrs old) from India to live here in Australia. I've checked the immi website, and found three types of visas and couldn't really get the difference between them. 


*Parent (subclass 103) visa* - AUD 3555.00 (total for both).
*Contributory Parent (Migrant) (subclass 143) visa* - AUD 420 (total for both).
*Contributory Parent (Temporary) (subclass 173) visa* - not sure

Has anyone got the Parent (subclass 103) visa OR Contributory Parent (Migrant) (subclass 143) visa? How much time it takes for processing? How easy it is? 

Thanks


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

The difference is in how long it takes to get the visa and cost. The non-contributory parent visa (103) is taking about 13-15 years to process as of right now. I would expect that the quota for this category will probably decrease in the years to come, which would mean longer processing times generally.

The contributory parent visa on the other hand takes about 2 years to process. However, you're way off on the cost. There are the visa fees plus an additional $42,000 secondary visa application charge. You can choose to spread out by going for the temporary visa first and paying the 1st installment. This visa is valid for 2 years. To then convert it to a PR visa, you will need to pay the 2nd installment of the $42,000 secondary visa charge.


----------



## shingle (Oct 30, 2011)

" I would expect that the quota for this category will probably decrease in the years to come, which would mean longer processing times generally."

ozbound- very interested to read this aspect of the Parent visas. Why do you say this particularly- can you provide a link to any info you're getting on this please?

Generally speaking- the more expensive 143 is granted within about 12-15 months, unless there are any complications with the medical for instance. But yes, it's very expensive.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

shingle said:


> " I would expect that the quota for this category will probably decrease in the years to come, which would mean longer processing times generally."
> 
> ozbound- very interested to read this aspect of the Parent visas. Why do you say this particularly- can you provide a link to any info you're getting on this please?
> 
> Generally speaking- the more expensive 143 is granted within about 12-15 months, unless there are any complications with the medical for instance. But yes, it's very expensive.


They've been changing the quotas every year - you can see the historical data on the DIAC website. They did increase it recently but the trend historically has been downward.

I forgot to add that the approximately $42,000 (I don't know the exact amount because it keeps changing) fee is per parent, so you're looking at more than $84,000 to bring them both over. Also, there is the balance of family test to take into account: at least half of your parents' children must be living permanently in Australia. If for example, there are three children and two of them are living in your home country (while you are living here), you would fail the balance of family test.


----------

